# Sokoudjou returns on June 6 as part of Bellator's recent talent signing spree



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2014/5/22/5742554/sokoudjou-returns-as-part-of-bellator-talent-signing-spree-mma












> Newport Beach, Calif. (May 22, 2014) - As Bellator prepares to embark on its 2014 Summer Series and Season 11 this fall, the promotion continues to add to the roster with a collection of new signings to bolster an already impressive collection of talent. With the latest additions, Bellator now boasts a lineup of over 180 fighters from around the world.
> 
> With the likes of Rampage Jackson, King Mo, Emanuel Newton, Tito Ortiz and Liam McGeary, the Bellator Light Heavyweight division has seen a dramatic makeover in the last year and the additions continue with Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou joining an already impressive division. "The African Assassin" will make his Bellator debut on June 6th and wants to make his mark on the Bellator Light Heavyweight division quickly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I've always liked this guy, so even though he was a bust I like this sign


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

James Thompson has also been confirmed as signing


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He's been losing to cans in Russia and Korea, lol, but hey - why not?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think a rematch with Houston Alexander is in order.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He's been losing to cans in Russia and Korea, lol, but hey - why not?


Hey now... Seung-Bae Whi is a quality win.....


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

He's a can , nver lived up to the hype. I remember when I first joined here people were rockin him in avy and sigs like " when he comes to the UFC" blah blah but he sucks lol. 

Big name though. Even still. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Should be fun to watch.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He is a bad ass theatrical looking fighter who still has some of that old name value. He will make a valuable opponent to help build King Mo, Rampage and Newton which is what his true value is as a fighter for Bellator.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sokoudjou still has name value, for what it's worth. Difficult to take Bellator seriously though.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

His KO of Nog is easily one of the greatest wtfs in MMA. I like Soko and really wish he lived up to the hype he once had but he just hasn't. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Still a nice name.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Toxic said:


> He is a bad ass theatrical looking fighter who still has some of that old name value.


Sounds like every ex UFC fighter bellator has signed.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hey, at least with James Thompson they're finally getting elite HW talent


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

CupCake said:


> Hey, at least with James Thompson they're finally getting elite HW talent



They're in the same boat the UFC was in a few years ago when Strikeforces HW division made the UFCs HW division look like a bunch of slobs..


As it is the UFC needs to bulk up that div again because it's getting thin once again.


----------

